# dethatching



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

do you guys dethatch your lawns? if so how often? 

is it needed or a waste of time?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SJ, I don't dethatch my lawn but I would imagine if the thatch layer built up to much it would be a good idea. I think a good core aerating would be of more benefit personally.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The thatch is under the grass and doesn't allow water to permeate to the soil....if it's just heavy clippings the best thing you can do is let them rot down and feed the grass.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I dethatch in the spring and the fall, both before fertilizing.

It seems to really cause the grass to spread evenly. It also greens up really fast.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the reason i was thinking of thatching was with all the problems this season with the grass clumping up.. it sort of settled into the grass.... ive swept the lawn but theres still lots of half burried clumps.. 
i thought the detather would sort of pull them out... 
plus the grass is really thick.. not sure if a dethatcher would help here..


I do aerate but i have a spike aerator not a plug.. i guess a plug is better.. i do like y spike aerator because its a drop spreader too...


----------

